# Rost - Caramel interior



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

sweet looking interior...


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Yup, I've seen that pic.

I think the colour is a bit off, though, I've seen other pics and I've seen one in real life, I think this one is much closer:










Can't-freaking-wait-no-more! I miss manual more and more everyday :bawling:


----------

